# Game #13 (Nov 29): Los Angeles Lakers @ San Antonio Spurs



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers (5-7)@San Antonio Spurs (10-3) 









*SBC Center 
San Antonio, Texas

November 29, 2005 5:30PST

*

























Los Angeles Lakers





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Andrew Bynum
Aaron McKie
Laron Profit
Sasha Vujacic


*San Antonio Spurs*




































 Tony Parker  Manu Ginobili  Bruce Bowen  Tim Duncan  Rasho Nesterovic 

*Key Reserves:*
San Antonio Spurs





























 Michael Finley
 Robert Horry
 Nick Van Exel
 Nazr Mohammed

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td class="subMatchUp" align="center">2005-06 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> 
</td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Los Angeles Lakers </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">5 - 7 (.417)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Fifth, Pacific</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">3 - 4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">2 - 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> 
</td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">San Antonio Spurs </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">10 - 3 (.769)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Second, Southwest</td>  </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">5 - 1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">5 - 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 94.9</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 95.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.423</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.441</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 42.0</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 42.2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> 
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 98.3</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 90.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.478</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.434</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 43.5</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 39.3</td> </tr>  </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bryant, K</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt">34.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Odom, L</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt">14.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Parker, S</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt">11.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Mihm, C</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt">10.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> </tr>  <tr> <td class="inTxt">Walton, L</td> <td class="inTxt">1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">George, D</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Cook, B</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brown, K</td> <td class="inTxt">9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Profit, L</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Vujacic, S</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> </tr> <tr>  <td class="inTxt">Green, D</td> <td class="inTxt">6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bynum, A</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Medvedenko, S</td> <td class="inTxt">2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">McKie, A</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wafer, V</td> <td class="inTxt">2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Phil Jackson</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> 
</td>  <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Duncan, T</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt">21.7</td> <td class="inTxt">11.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Parker, T</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt">21.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ginobili, M</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt">14.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Finley, M</td> <td class="inTxt">8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bowen, B</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Van Exel, N</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Horry, R</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Nesterovic, R</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Mohammed, N</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Udrih, B</td> <td class="inTxt">9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Barry, B</td> <td class="inTxt">7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> </tr>  <tr> <td class="inTxt">Oberto, F</td> <td class="inTxt">10</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Marks, S</td> <td class="inTxt">3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Gregg Popovich</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td align="center"><table border="0"><tbody><tr><td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"><table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="5"><table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table> 
 DONT FORGET VBOOKIE!!!
NOW BROUGHT TO YOU IN THE GAME THREAD!!!
Vbookie Rules
Newbies Make Sure To Look At Spread 
(Not My Fault You Dont Know What You're Doing)
​


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

May you close the game thread I just made.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Spurs 109
Lakers 86

Kobe scores for 35 12-36 shooting.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wait don't close mine. Just merge it with this one.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I moved it to the trash allready... im not a mod of the trash can so i cant move it out, but it didnt have anything big in it


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Spurs by 20.

Kobe scores 40.
Rest of the team 47.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Spurs by 20.
> 
> Kobe scores 40.
> Rest of the team 47.


Something tells me that you are not believing in your own *signature club*.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lamar just intervied on Ltv (lakers pre game) and he has been warming up for the last hour and a half ...he said he couldnt sleep because of how bad he played last game and that he was very serious about this game and he is very anxious to start.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Los Angeles Lakers





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Andrew Bynum
Aaron McKie
Laron Profit
Sasha Vujacic


*San Antonio Spurs*




































Tony Parker Manu Ginobili Bruce Bowen Tim Duncan Rasho Nesterovic 

*Key Reserves:*
San Antonio Spurs































^
^
^
^
That is almost laughable. We are going to be crushed.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This game could get ugly...just in case i got my barf bag right next to me :dead:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

so much for the Vbookie event... that needs a game thread in a couple days in advance


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

........They kiling us.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Somebody kill me.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

3 shot clock violations on Kobe


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

this is horrible....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We can't stop them...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I realize that they are the better team, but we could at least try to contest shots..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

37 spure-25 lakers .. 7 turnovers

layup by bynum


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

39-27 reverse by smush...spurs Time out


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bynum 4 mins 4 rebounds


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

spurs 41- lakers 29 lakers time out


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

jeez


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

great defense by smush tonight


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

that was a ****in dick-head foul


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

that kobe play was amazing just now


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

lakers within 7


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

lakers within 5


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers 38- 43 spurs 11-2 laker run


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

smush with a great defensive play....
kobe dribbles it off of bowen's foot...
timeout lakers with 2.9 left


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Haha i cant belive this! Odom 9 rebounds already....Bynum almost posterized Tim.......Im liking Lamars aggressiveness.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

smush takes a very very long 3 with pretty much all the time left on the clock, but w/e we go into the half only trailin by 5


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

and I like kobe driving to the hoop...he is still jacking up shots..good 2nd qtr effort


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

One positive improvement from last season this year is that Lakers are 16th in steals in the NBA, a major improvement from 29th ranked last year.

Ah..shucks, Smush misses a 3-pointer. Good comeback though. We actually outscored world champs in the 2nd qtr and forced them to turn the ball over 10 times!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy moly! *pinches himself to check if it's real*

We really just cut the deficit to only 5 points at half time? 

Wow, nice run at the end of the half there. Hopefully this can carry on into the second half, even though I highly doubt that it will.

Geez, Lamar just kills Tim Duncan every time we play the Spurs. If he wasn't such a God-awful shooter/finisher, he could easily put up 30+ points. He has gotten the bad end of some no-calls around the rim, but seriously...Lamar misses 3 or 4 lay-ups every game.

I was very impressed with Andrew again in the first half. The missed dunk was crappy, but he did get some contact from Duncan, so it's not like it was incredibly easy. He's been dominating the boards and was clearly a presence on the defensive end. As soon as he came in, the Spurs weren't slashing into the lane like they had been during the whole first half. 

I am really, really excited about Drew. In a season or two, he could be one heck of a player, and in a little more time than that...a dominant player. I'm not talking about the level that Shaq dominates the game, but 20ppg, 10+rpg and 2+bpg isn't out of reach for him. Best pick that Mitch has or ever will make.

The thing that separates him from the Eddy Curry comparisons is that Eddy came into the league as a scorer that needed to learn how to rebound and defend. Andrew is a beast on the boards and is a force on the defensive end. The main thing that he needs to work on is his offense, but even that is well-refined for a player his age. He has a nice stroke, good foot-work and moves well around the basket.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe is 6-17 I think he should pass the ball to others instead of jacking up shots like this


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Ya know, this constant bouncing between despair and hope can't be good for my system.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> kobe is 6-17 I think he should pass the ball to others instead of jacking up shots like this


And to whom do you suggest he pass the ball?

No one was hitting shots until the last 2:30, but even that was only Odom converting a couple lay-ups around the rim. To further emphasize how crappy our shooting has been thus far...Lamar has 0 assists.

Side note: Andrew Bynum has already acheived a career high in total rebounds (6) in the first half of tonight's game.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

He should pass to other players. It doesn't matter if they hit the shots or not. Thats how you build trust. shooting comes eventually..




Damian Necronamous said:


> And to whom do you suggest he pass the ball?
> 
> No one was hitting shots until the last 2:30, but even that was only Odom converting a couple lay-ups around the rim. To further emphasize how crappy our shooting has been thus far...Lamar has 0 assists.
> 
> Side note: Andrew Bynum has already acheived a career high in total rebounds (6) in the first half of tonight's game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Man, Cook having a real tough night


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe 6-21. sometimes he fills goat**** in his brains..

spurs up by 13


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe is when heck of a player but you would think that after 10 years in the league he would realize he needs to stop taking contested jumpers when his shot isn't falling.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bynum checks in


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bynum REJECTS tony parker... WOW


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bynum wow, This kis 4 real.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe is going to the line.. keep going to the line thats better..

62-55 lakers


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn.. Bynum is already a solid contributor! I like this..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bryant again jacking airballs.. what a crap.. why dont phil take a timeout...byrant becomes impatient when other team his 3 pointer or scores back to back


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Kobe is when heck of a player but you would think that after 10 years in the league he would realize he needs to stop taking contested jumpers when his shot isn't falling.


I love him to eath, but Kobe needs to drive more especially when the officials will give him a call because of his superstar status. And he needs to pass the ball more.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I would like to see Bynum and Mihm in at the same time, Bynum at the 4.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

5th on luke


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

We can still win!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Spurs by 9

Go Lakers!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

la 63- spurs 70 

back 2 back by odom


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bynum layup.. lead cut by 7


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers struggling with poor defense


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Bynum, this kid 4 real


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Love the way Bynum is playing can someone tell me why Phil plays Walton so much when he doesn't really do much?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

McKee is piece of trash..good for nothing


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

70 -78 spurs


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> McKee is piece of trash..good for nothing



Yeah Im glad we saved money on Mckie and didnt get Finely, cause he sucks. :curse:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

73-78 long 3 by sasha


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF, Sasha is scoring to...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was such a pile of BS.. They dont call the foul Duncan had on Bynum when he laid on bynums back practically to rebound him.. But they call a foul on Sasha when he swats all ball? Give me a break.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol.. Are you kidding me?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bryant all airballs...lead by 10 points


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, Kobe` shooting is ugly


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

3 for sasha+ foul


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahah Smooth Move Tony. Sasha 4 point play? Wow, has that ever happened?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Sasha 4 pts play !! Wtf?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Kobe wants to make sure the Lakers have no chance of winning tonight.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bryant airball

odom fouled finley


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

kobe is wasting Sasha `s career night.. damn


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Why can't Kobe just stop shooting? Is that so hard?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe screwed up this game...we are so close and he 2 airballs by kobe.. WTF..
why dont just fuking pass


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe airball again bu odom hits 3 82-87


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

shame on kobe..is this the he leads the team..what a shame..he wont play and wont let others play


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

84-87 odom scores after an airball by kobe


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe jacks a 3 Lamar with the board and the layup. Duncan draws the foul with 15 seconds left, makes both 84-89 Spurs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm about to vomit all over Kobe Bryant. He is playing like a total selfish moron.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

whopping 9-31 by kobe.. he is the difference here. odom scored 27 on 50% shooting with 15 boards


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Trash me if you want, Kobe single handled lost this game. The team was doing well, Kobe ruined it.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kobe cost us this game


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Kobe cost us this game


u can say that again


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> Kobe cost us this game



He had to be "the Man".


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers lost by stellar performance by the one and only Kobe bryant. the ballhog of the century.
why is he playing so selfish when others in the team are playing very good? what kind of excuses he will give now? may be he will say " im jealous of lamar who scored more than me"

lakers limited spurs to 90 thats good defense...i hope kobe will learn one day.what it takes for him to pass.. I dont know..I don't think phil knows either


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Lol! I was expecting it to be a Kobe lovefest on here. Nice to see that other people are noticing "Mamba's" poor play. Take off the stockings, stop jacking up 3's, drive, and start playing like a teammate. I can't believe this guy has been in the league for 10 years. He's plays like a 5 year old sometimes.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

5-8 record


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Lamar came back with a great game after his horrible game Sunday ...27 points & 16 boards :clap:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

It's weird that at the time when Odom is being bashed the most of any player from our team he goes out and has by far the best game of the year for himself, and almost single handedly brings us a 'W'.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Man a lot of no calls for Kobe, tough night.
Bynum looked great though, and I'm glad we were able to put up a fight instead of rolling over for the Spurs to blow us out.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> lakers lost by stellar performance by the one and only Kobe bryant. the ballhog of the century.
> why is he playing so selfish when others in the team are playing very good? what kind of excuses he will give now? may be he will say " im jealous of lamar who scored more than me"
> 
> lakers limited spurs to 90 thats good defense...i hope kobe will learn one day.what it takes for him to pass.. I dont know..I don't think phil knows either


 Damn, I know he had a bad game , but you gotta relax. Excuses and Kobe in the same sentence? You act like he's a scrub taking 30 shots and always complaining about something.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bruce bown is also a star defender. there wont be any calls even if he is playing byrant. Kobe should understand that and change the game plan by driving to the lane. he did good when he did that. but he wants to show that he is the man and jacked up 6 airballs from 3 point range. He will only suffer if he dont stop his mad airball show


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, now I'll say that Kobe needed to pass the ball more.

We got within 4 and he started taking stupid contested shots with 2 minutes left when one or more of his teammates was bound to be open. :sad:

Whatever, I knew we would lose this one. It's better that we stayed with the Spurs and gave a valient effort. 

We got hacked on loads of our lay-ups (cough)KOBE!!!!(cough) and that foul call on Sasha was just BS. We could've won it if a few things would've gone our way.

I can't believe people talked bad about the Lakers dynasty for getting calls and the Spurs get away with all the crap they do. It's quite ridiculous.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> bruce bown is also a star defender. there wont be any calls even if he is playing byrant. Kobe should understand that and change the game plan by driving to the lane. he did good when he did that. but he wants to show that he is the man and jacked up 6 airballs from 3 point range. He will only suffer if he dont stop his mad airball show


For the record, my lad, Kobe didn't air ball one shot. :biggrin:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Excuses and Kobe in the same sentence? You act like he's a scrub taking 30 shots and always complaining about something.


Part of that statement is true. He's always taking MORE THAN 30+ shots and he is always complaining about something.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Whatever, I knew we would lose this one. It's better that we stayed with the Spurs and gave a valient effort.


This is how I feel after tonight's game. It was great to see Odom step up and Bynum get some valuable minutes. The block he had on Tony Parker and the almost dunk on Duncan were :eek8:
Can't wait until he'll be able to contribute on a nightly basis.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> For the record, my lad, Kobe didn't air ball one shot. :biggrin:



he is 0-6 from 3 point range


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We bashed Odom. Now it is Kobe's turn. He stunk it up tonight. I didn't blame him for the barrage of shots when the other guys were playing like ****, but the supporting cast was there tonight. His play in crunch time was ridiculous and Phil had better stand up to him for it.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*What the Hell*. You guys are complaining about a player who had a bad shooting night while being guarded by *Bowen. *he did what all scorers do, shoot out of their slump. Every time kobe drove there was another defender read to impede his drived to the basket. When he did get pass he was not getting a lot of foul calls - nobody on the Lakers were. At the end of the game, he did what the team wanted and expected him to do, take over the game. He was still in a slump so it did not go his way. The reason why I'm mad is because if kobe were to make those late shots you guys would have praised him for his performance and decision making. Now that it did not work and we lost, not only are you guys quick to say that the whole game was all kobe's fault but also throw in some nickpicks like his assist and not getting his teammates involved when if you saw the game you would have seen that was not true. You guys should be happy that we only lost by six points becuase the Spurs are infinitely better than us and we could have lost by 25 points. Insted of bashing Kobe lets praise Odom and the rest of the team for staying competitive and keep themselves in the game while kobe was not shooting well. Good Game Odom (27 pioints 14 rebounds)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Obviously you can see that I disagree *The One* about our criticism of Kobe. But I do agree with you about Odom. Great game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

[StartKobeExcuse]The reason the Lakers lost wasnt because of Kobe it was because of Cook's 0-7 night shooting[/EndKobeExcuse]


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Obviously you can see that I disagree, *The One,* about our criticism of Kobe. But I do agree with you about Odom. Great game.


Fair enough :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Damn, I know he had a bad game , but you gotta relax. Excuses and Kobe in the same sentence? You act like he's a scrub taking 30 shots and always complaining about something.



Are you kidding me? He has been taking more than 30 shots. He took 33 tonight, and 35 the other night, 37 one night.. And he has been shooting less than 40 percent most of those games. That's not bad, thats down right pathetic. 9 for 33, he had ONE basket in the fourth quater but took like 8 shots, all within the final minutes of the game when Odom and Sasha both were on fire.

If he didnt have the great first 4 games of the season ,he'd be averaging below around 40 percent which is one of the worest percentages for his position. He's had 39 turn overs in the last 13 games, games which he isnt even the primary BALL HANDLER. His efficency ranking is 18 right now, which is bad enough after this game is factored in it should probably in the 20's.. The worest he's been years. He is playing hands down the worest basketball I've ever seen him play right now. He is forcing more shots than he did last year, something that the triangle was supposed to fix, he isn't taking it to the hole really at all most of the time, something reflected in his free throw attempts this season, he isn't making the extra pass, and I'm sorry the "Spacing" excuse doesnt work every night, tonight it was clear there were MANY times down the stretch he could have found the open man but instead he had to be a Show boat and take a horrific shot from behind the backboard, or a nice three pointer bricker, or take it to the hole with three defenders. "Boohoo, Kobe never gets the calls", true he gets burned a lot. You'd think the best player in the game supposedly, would be smart enough to make the extra passes in that situation. Anyone who watched Jordon Knew that he got burned a lot on the fouls, but thats what happens when your dominant. 9 of 33 isn't dominant.

Simple fact is Kobe is not playing good at all.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> [StartKobeExcuse]The reason the Lakers lost wasnt because of Kobe it was because of Cook's 0-7 night shooting[/EndKobeExcuse]


 
He was not the reason why we lost the game but Cook did stink it up tonight


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> For the record, my lad, Kobe didn't air ball one shot. :biggrin:


Nawww... He just bricked 24. He bricked more shots than most top players in the game take a night.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Are you kidding me? He has been taking more than 30 shots. He took 33 tonight, and 35 the other night, 37 one night.. And he has been shooting less than 40 percent most of those games. That's not bad, thats down right pathetic. 9 for 33, he had ONE basket in the fourth quater but took like 8 shots, all within the final minutes of the game when Odom and Sasha both were on fire.
> 
> If he didnt have the great first 4 games of the season ,he'd be averaging below around 40 percent which is one of the worest percentages for his position. He's had 39 turn overs in the last 13 games, games which he isnt even the primary BALL HANDLER. His efficency ranking is 18 right now, which is bad enough after this game is factored in it should probably in the 20's.. The worest he's been years. He is playing hands down the worest basketball I've ever seen him play right now. He is forcing more shots than he did last year, something that the triangle was supposed to fix, he isn't taking it to the hole really at all most of the time, something reflected in his free throw attempts this season, he isn't making the extra pass, and I'm sorry the "Spacing" excuse doesnt work every night, tonight it was clear there were MANY times down the stretch he could have found the open man but instead he had to be a Show boat and take a horrific shot from behind the backboard, or a nice three pointer bricker, or take it to the hole with three defenders. "Boohoo, Kobe never gets the calls", true he gets burned a lot. You'd think the best player in the game supposedly, would be smart enough to make the extra passes in that situation. Anyone who watched Jordon Knew that he got burned a lot on the fouls, but thats what happens when your dominant. 9 of 33 isn't dominant.
> 
> Simple fact is Kobe is not playing good at all.


I'm not going to respond much to this post becuase the game against the Nets is complete proof why kobe has to take a lot of shots just to keep them in games.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> *What the Hell*. You guys are complaining about a player who had a bad shooting night while being guarded by *Bowen. *he did what all scorers do, shoot out of their slump. Every time kobe drove there was another defender read to impede his drived to the basket. When he did get pass he was not getting a lot of foul calls - nobody on the Lakers were. At the end of the game, he did what the team wanted and expected him to do, take over the game. He was still in a slump so it did not go his way. The reason why I'm mad is because if kobe were to make those late shots you guys would have praised him for his performance and decision making.



lol. Thats funny.. What about the other 6 games were he has been jacking up more than 30 baskets a night shooting roughly 41 percent? Those games down count?

The thing is you act like double teaming Kobe is new.. It's not new.. If he had any sense he'd learn how to use that to his avantage. He simply plays to selfishly to see anyone else who's open. 

I don't care if we win or lose, when you shoot 9 of 33, even if he had the game winner thats a pile of crap. He is playing the worest ball of his career right now, hands down. When Iverson has a better percentage than you, something is really wrong. Right now Lebron, Iverson, Wade are all playing better and smarter basketball than Kobe. They are shooting less, some are almost scoring as much, and they are averaging higher assists, some are averaging higher rebounds, etc. Theres nothing to be proud of right now if your Kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> I'm not going to respond much to this post becuase the game against the Nets is complete proof why kobe has to take a lot of shots just to keep them in games.



Oh the game where Kobe went 14 of 36? An astounding 38 percent? Wow.... I'm sorry but his team sucks, they are never going to get better if they dont practice. Right now kobe takes more shots than his starting lineup combined on most nights, and it's by his choice. Plain and simple.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Kobe has one so many close games for the Lakers that I can't come down tooo hard on him.

But he did stink it up tonight, and he did cost the Lakers this game. 

Odom played very well (and barely gets any calls)

Sasha.....starting to like the kid. And he got PUNKED by the refs. 

Bynum I'd like to see get more shots. How about rewarding the kid when he gets boards and blocks? Let him run that alley-oop they used to run for Shaq. 

Where's Smush? 

*WHERE IS THE FAST BREAK??* Good GOD this team gets nothing in transition.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Again, I have to agree with the Kobe bashing. Sasha was on fire and Lamar brought his pair to the game tonight. There was no reason to try and take over the game with horrendous shots. Kobe is a film junkie. He has got to be smarter than this.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe has been in the league for 10 years how could he didn't understand this simple team concept. He just lacks common sense.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Trash me if you want, Kobe single handled lost this game. The team was doing well, Kobe ruined it.


Ditto. Just a really crappy game from Kobe. There was zero reason to take as many shots as he did, everyone was contributing, most notably Lamar. The 30 shots make sense when Lamar and others don't nut up, but today it was just stupid basketball. It's odd too because Kobe has always had the Bowen and the Spurs' number, but today he just forced probably 10-12 shots he shouldn't have. 

Chalk it up to selfishness or whatever, I have no idea what he was thinking out there. It was pathetic really.



Brian34Cook said:


> [StartKobeExcuse]The reason the Lakers lost wasnt because of Kobe it was because of Cook's 0-7 night shooting[/EndKobeExcuse]


Well, Cook was worthless trash tonight. Who knew?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I think this game for the Lakers was rewarding in the sense we got to see Lamar step up his game, he was aggressive on the boards as well as scoring. Kobe will be Kobe. He's always taking uneeded quick shots, but he'll learn. Sasha is starting to play like he belongs in the NBA, and Smuch was also good on the defensive end locking down Tony Parker at times. Once Kwame comes back I hope he learns what he needs to do in the offense. Also propps to Andrew Bynum and I to think he deserves more time and I believe the Lakers actually play a much better triangle with him in the lineup. I also loved the fact Phil Jackson bench Kobe for such a long period of time, it forces the other players to start producing with Kobe off the floor.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> I think this game for the Lakers was rewarding in the sense we got to see Lamar step up his game, he was aggressive on the boards as well as scoring. *Kobe will be Kobe. He's always taking uneeded quick shots, but he'll learn*. Sasha is starting to play like he belongs in the NBA, and Smuch was also good on the defensive end locking down Tony Parker at times. Once Kwame comes back I hope he learns what he needs to do in the offense. Also propps to Andrew Bynum and I to think he deserves more time and I believe the Lakers actually play a much better triangle with him in the lineup. I also loved the fact Phil Jackson bench Kobe for such a long period of time, it forces the other players to start producing with Kobe off the floor.


If Kobe could learn to that he would be the best player in the league by far.


----------

